# Rollenspiel Server!



## FaNtaBäR (24. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen ob jemand einen guten Rollenspiel Server kennt, auf dem auch Rollenspiel betrieben wir. 

In der SuFu hab ich nichts gefunden kann allerdings sein das ich nicht gründlich genug gesucht habe. 

MfG


----------



## Falke80 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal!
Obwohl ich selber auf die silberne hand spiele, ist mir doch zu ohren gekommen, das der server, wo das rollenspiel am deutlichsten betrieben wird, Die Aldor sein soll!
Allerdings kann ich das nur vom hörensagen erzählen


----------



## Landsknecht (27. Mai 2009)

Versuch es auf Der Rat von Dalaran

Dort gibt es noch einige gute Rollenspielgilden und einige RP-treffen. 

(zumindest auf Hordenseite)


----------



## Feder und Schwert (29. Mai 2009)

Die Aldor ist "berühmt" dafür und alleine des wegen sind dort relativ viele. Ich habe dort auch meinen Spaß. Kannst da nichts falsch machen


----------

